# Plant ID please (pic)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

What is the one on the right on the wood? Is it Cladophora?

I know the other two are Anubias and Java moss.










It is actually turning brown and I am wondering why? I quite like the look of it so would like to keep it growing. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Let me get this right....You* want* help *growing* algae! 
In my opinion it is cladophora. Are you using Flourish Excel®. I had a cladophora outbreak and excel got rid of it. I liked it also but only on my wood, then it started to spread to my gravel and bases of plants. If you can control it, great. I think someone here did a scape with Cladaphora, it was awesome!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks! I suspected that it was cladophora but wasn't sure.


----------

